# New Member ...500 foot driveway



## Clint (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi all

I am new member to this forum, have been reading the post about a week now, and thought I'd ask a couple questions. I live in NH

I just purchased a property with a 500 foot driveway so before the snow arrives I'm 
trying to determine what equipment I'll need to keep my driveway open this winter.
I have used 10 hp walk behind sno-blower for many years, and have one of those for
around the house areas. I have never used a plow.

My wife goes to work early in the morning 5am, so it maybe tough getting local
plow guys to our place ontime to clear the driveway. I currently have a 1999 Tacoma, and
1999 Wrangler which I thought maybe one of these I could put a plow on.
Any thoughts on which one if any of these two vehicles would be the better choice for
a plow, and what brand?

Also I am considering purchasing a small tracker for yard, field work, mowing etc....so possibly plow or sno-blower attachment on the tracker could do the job. 
Anyone here using a small tracker, Kabota, John Deere, New Holland... any thoughts on
which is the best for small farm work, snow clearing etc..? Ease of attachment
removal etc?

Thanks for your information..replies

Cheers 
Clint


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

personally i would put a plow on the tractor you plan to purchase. it will keep your 2 vehickles in decent shape as plowing is hard on them. but if your only plowing your drive and you want to use a vehicle i would choose the jeep as they are very easy to manuever. on a side not stay away from kubota when you purchase your tractor i have had constant overheating issues with the one i use at my work...


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Well if the jeep is a 6 cyclinder or 4 banger? If its a 6, I would most put a plow on that. Jeeps make great plow trucks. Also the tacoma, if its a V6 and have the TRD package. Its also a great plow truck. I have plowed with both. Jeep turns tighter. Tacoma got more power. Which ever one that your wife drives to work when it snowing, put it on the other one. So you can go out and plow for some $$$ too. 

As for the tractors. I personally would go with a kubota. I have never really had anything go wrong with mine. Its got 650 very hard commerical hours on it currently. Its still kicking right along.


----------



## 1sthippy (Dec 19, 2006)

*Who leaves first?*

Welcome to PlowSite fellow Granite Stater! Now who leaves first? Put it on hers and you stay in where it's warm. LOL All right my vote is for the Jeep! Good luck, Hippy


----------



## Clint (Jul 21, 2007)

*Thanks for the info*

The wrangler is a 6 banger ... so that would most likely be the better of the two
vehicles for the plow. How hard is it to mount a plow on a Wrangler, are these mounts
readily available? Any particular brand of plow reccommended for a wrangler?

Thanks,
Clint


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Well its really a toss up between the two. If the tacoma has the trd package. Its locking rear makes it better than the jeep. If it where me, I would buy mounts and wiring for both the jeep and truck. So you could used either one to plow with.  

Also is the jeep or tacoma auto or stick. 


If going for new, blizzard 680 or 720Lt if you want heavy duty. For regular duty I would go with a western suburanite or a fisher homesteader (both the same plow just different color)

If used I would go with a fisher 6.8' LD or a Western 6.6 std unimount. Along with a blizzard 680/720LT. You can still buy the 6.8'LD new, but they only make mounts for stuff that is 1997-2003 or later depending on make. 

I have the fisher 6.8'LD, I have mounts for a 1994-2004 tacoma and a 1992-1996 ranger.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome to Plowsite. :waving: I agree with Itsgottobegreen. I would go with a Western plow ( i have never used anything else) Also i would buy the biggest homeowner plow that will fit BOTH vehicles. I think the plows are 6', 6'5", 7', and 7'4" You might be able to put a 7'4" plow on the pick up but not on the jeep. I don't know the specs on your trucks or i would do it for you. You would have to buy 2 mounts and wiring kits, but just one plow. This way if your wife decides to take the jeep you can plow with the pickup and so on. Also you would be plowing with the storm, I wouldn't wait until it stopped. In that case i wouldn't want to plow in a tractor unless you had a cab. To go out and buy one of these, it would be cheaper to put a plow on the trucks. At the top of the screen there is a link for the Western website ( you can use Fisher too, it is the same thing just different color) Use the Quick match to see what plow will work with your truck and do the jeep. The best tip i can give you is PLOW with the STORM. Don't wait until it stops. If you had like 2-4" thats no problem but if you get a foot you may not be able to move it or your going to break your a*s :realmad:. Second it make sure you have a good spot to push the snow, so that you will have more room encase if you get alot of snow or you have multiple storms. Hope this all helps. Good luck Rich


----------



## Clint (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok good information, thanks very much, should get me started in the right 
direction prsport

Not sure if my Tacoma has the TRD package, what exactly was included in this
package? My '99 Tacoma is pretty much plain SR5 I believe, it has the extended 
cab, and 4 cyclinder engine. I'll search out some local plow distributors, hopefully 
they'll be able to get me started.

Clint


----------



## Clint (Jul 21, 2007)

One thing I forgot to mention both my vehicles have manual trannys...but I wouldn't buy a
auto!!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Well you are defently going to be on the learning plowing with the manual. Read up about plowing with a manual here. Mostly how to not to burn up a clutch and plowing. 

If you have a 4 banger you don't have the trd package. That came on the V6 models only. 

I would probably lean more towards the jeep since the tacoma is a 4 banger.


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Clint another Idea*

Consider a Superplow www.superplow.com our plow is made for conditions such as yours, and we're in your own backyard...You can also use it on two vehicles with an additional wiring kit.


----------



## Clint (Jul 21, 2007)

itsgottobegreen;395422 said:


> Well you are defently going to be on the learning plowing with the manual. Read up about plowing with a manual here. Mostly how to not to burn up a clutch and plowing.
> 
> If you have a 4 banger you don't have the trd package. That came on the V6 models only.
> 
> I would probably lean more towards the jeep since the tacoma is a 4 banger.


Thanks for the helpful info!
I'm going to go with a Western Suburbanite or Fisher Homesteader since there are a few
dealers close by.
Where on the plowsite can I find information on plowing with a manual, and how to plow
in general?

Thanks,
Clint


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

You can do a search. There are guys on here that plow with a manual tranny.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Quality SR;401024 said:


> You can do a search. There are guys on here that plow with a manual tranny.


I just did a quick search, for Manual plow truck. This is what i found. Hope this helps

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=46753&highlight=manual

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=45766&highlight=manual

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=45614&highlight=manual

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=45640&highlight=manual

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=44823&highlight=manual


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

SuperPlow Guy;396974 said:


> Consider a Superplow www.superplow.com our plow is made for conditions such as yours, and we're in your own backyard...You can also use it on two vehicles with an additional wiring kit.


I like that. IT's really a nice setup for a homeowner. OR as a nice back plow for residentals.


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Thanks Yama*

Thanks YAMAGUY we ARE  perfect for homeowners who don't want to spend 3-5k on a plow and become independent! And hang a frame off your vehicles. We are 50/50 homeowner/Commercial built to last and transportable to your next vehicle...retire that old junker and use your SUV or truck.


----------



## harryp (Sep 28, 2007)

Clint;395069 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am new member to this forum, have been reading the post about a week now, and thought I'd ask a couple questions. I live in NH
> 
> ...


I just put a Fisher Homesteader plow on my 2004 Wrangler TJ. Its a 6 banger. The web site does not show a plow model number for a 6 banger (only the 4 banger) because one dealer told me the plow weight would exceed the front axle gross weight rating on the 6. I'm just doing my driveway, not traveling around with this thing, so who cares. I ordered the 4 cyl model number and it fits fine on the 6. Had to drill 2 holes in the frame (after removing front wheels), which was easy. Drilling is part of the normal installation, not because I have a 6. It appears that Fisher has some problems with manufacturing as welded mount bracket holes were out of alignment and I couldn't insert the pins (had to enlarge holes slightly with a drill) and one of the 2 mount brackets had a slanted guide welded higher than the other bracket, making it impossible to remove the plow without a crowbar to pull out the pin. Had to grind off quite a bit. Apparently no jigs/fixtures in Manufacturing. My hydraulic unit was leaking fluid around the large O ring before I even mounted it! Removed the reservoir cover to find its O ring distorted, a filter O ring pinched/ruined, the filter hold-down bracket and its bolt completely missing. Came with several wiring harnesses which made things pretty easy.
Pretty disappointing experience with the hydraulic unit but the dealer gave me a new one in 2 minutes with no questions asked. Good luck.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

yamaguy;401038 said:


> I like that. IT's really a nice setup for a homeowner. OR as a nice back plow for residentals.


They work well in conjunction WITH a front mounted plow.

You are pulling the snow.
Where do you put the snow?
Where do you put the next pile?
Do you drive through the last pile?
You will get stuck fast this way.
How do you stack the snow?
What is the home owner to do with the snow?

It's going to snow more than 1 time.

I think your pick up is a better choice than the jeep.
You can add more ballast/counter weight to the pick-up and it's heaver to start with witch will come in handy on that 500ft push.
Do you have hills? Is your road wide or narrow are there places to ditch the snow along the way?
What I'm getting at is you are a good candidate for a V-plow but you will need a bigger truck.

The tractor will work too but remember you will be sitting on it at 4am before the wife leaves, no heat, no radio and no cup holder for that morning coffee.


----------



## WINNISQUAM SNOW (Oct 11, 2007)

new member also. plowed my driveway 500 ft with a 1967 chevy pick up just got a fisher for my 2005 3500 1 ton duramax trying to make a go at it with plowing for profit in the laconia winnisquam area


----------



## WINNISQUAM SNOW (Oct 11, 2007)

just testing


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Clint;395069 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am new member to this forum, have been reading the post about a week now, and thought I'd ask a couple questions. I live in NH
> 
> ...


Hi Clint, also in NH here (Salem) and I can vouch for a Kabota tractor...I have a 2230 with a 54 inch mower deck and a 50 inch snowblower...I have over 1000 ft of driveway and 2 acres of lawn to do and this machine makes it a dream...Now the kicker...$18 grand!! I'm sure you can get away with something smaller but I can't vouch for them... 
I also have a Snoway 29 and love it...Snoway makes a great plow for the smaller vehicles like yours, and there are dealers in NH...worth a look...


----------

